# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Picking

## russialovespilots

I hope this is the right place for this... I'm new here. I, as a part of my OCD, have really bad picking problems. I think it's officially called Trichotillomania or something similar. I have really obsessive problems with picking at scabs or scratches or zits on my face, not to mention healthy skin or my cuticles. I tend to make myself bleed by picking at mosquito bites or zits over and over. I have a lot of scars from it. I think it has a lot to do with my inability to sit still and my OCD. I was wondering if anyone has any tips to stop me picking at my skin. It's getting so bad that my sores never heal, because I pick so much. And I'm allergic to latex and the adhesive in bandages, so it's hard for me to cover them all the time without just feeling awful and itchy. Thanks.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

Oh my goodness, I do the same thing! ...thought I was the only one. I  really hate it  because my fingers always look so awful, but it's just a  habit and like any habit it can be overcome. All it takes is willpower.  It's difficult for me because I don't even notice when I do it until I  hurt myself or something. 

Does your doctor know about the picking?

----------


## russialovespilots

My therapist does, but not my medical doctor. My therapist was trying to help me be more conscious of what I'm doing to be able to intersect the actions, but I keep forgetting to pay attention and find myself picking anyway.

----------


## kc1895

I've been ashamed to admit this... One of my darkest secrets is that I've been an obsessive picker.  Cuticles, face, scabs... It even keeps me up at night, and I get the urge when I'm idle to find the pickable spots.  The skin under my feet are raw and bleeding a lot and sometimes infected, people ask me why I limp, but I'm ashamed to admit to what I was doing.  Its supposed to calm you down during anxiety, but its more of a vicious cycle for me and lifelong habit that I've never gotten over.

I'm hurting myself and my wounds are never healing.  :Mega Shock:

----------


## Otherside

Don't have OCD...but I do this as well. Takes a long time for scars and cuts to heal because I pick at them, almost obsessively. I pick at the skin betwen my fingrs and nails as well. 

I need to stop doing this.

----------


## Chantellabella

I do this as well and bite my nails. I have a bit of OCD, but I think in my case it's just nervous habit. I do it without thinking about it.

----------


## Cassie

I do this as well with my scalp

----------


## PinkButterfly

Welcome to the Pickers and the Grinners and the Midnight Sinners.... lol yes a song but I am kidding because I am horrible at picking I mean I pick and pick and have scars on my legs , face, hands, arms, neck , chest .... all over I have always done it I would wreck my bike and pick the scab it was like a high for me now its anxiety and just digging relieves it . My Pinkie on my right hand is picked so bad it feels like its too the bone , my arms on the back side are covered in scars and scabs my face has spots from where I pick . 

I use a lot of Triple antibiotic cr?me and band aids... I hate doing it but I can not stop I wish I could . 

None of you are alone this is very common in people with anxiety disorders. 

Keeping the hands busy and the mind distracted is the biggest things to do and then you can buy this stuff to put on your fingers that taste nasty so it keep you from biting the skin on the fingers..

----------

